
World Wide Web (1992) - wybiral
http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html
======
wybiral
There's a 26+ year old bug in the markup at the end of the source code (The
extra </A>):

    
    
      <DD> Getting the code by<A
      NAME=49 HREF="LineMode/Defaults/Distribution.html">
      anonymous FTP</A> , etc.</A>

